# Camp site in calais



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi, were expecting to arrive in calais about 1am from the ferry, just wondered if anyone knew of a camp site or Aire close by.
We have looked at Gravelines, but its in the wrong direction for us really, as we are making our way on to the south coast, so anything south of calais.
We have sent an email to the municiple camp site, just near the docks, but havent heard anything back yet
Thanks
Gill n Paul


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

There is an aire there as well, the municiple site if its the one i'm thinking of may be closed still....


----------



## manners1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi theres an Aire next to the municipal, also ive seen vans on the left as you drive past the harbour towards municipal not sure if thats official though.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

At that time in the morning do you really want to be running round looking for a site/aire? Why not simply overnight on the Calais Ferry Car Park. There will be scores of others with you and you could probably park right near the open booking office if you are at all nervous.

Ron


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

forgot the link sorry... http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=42


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

If your just looking for a kip can't you go round to the Ferry ticket office car park ?...We do


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info guy's ...never thought of parking at the ferry terminal. Just want to get some kip, before setting off down south.
The only thing that I'm nervous of, is the illeagal's giving us a hard time. Is it safe, although we are taking the dog. Is it noisy at all.

regards
Paul


----------



## bazajacq (May 26, 2009)

safe there we always use , all fenced and police and customs patrol alnight , no problem with a dog , enjoy your trip, bazajacq


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Security is a lot tighter than it used to be, including dog patrols, but not overbearing. If you are going over on a weekend there will be little noise due to the weekend lorry ban abroad. If during the week there will be lorry movement from the adjacent lorry park but it has never bothered us.

The only small aggro is that you have to exit the port and re-enter again. As you exit take the first right signed 'Centre Ville' to a small roundabout (only a few yards) and pick up the Car Ferry signs for entry.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Good map ob1


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you dont like the idea of the ferry terminal, I have used it for a few hours kip when we had the caravan.

There is an Aire in Calais, right off the beach next to the ferry entrance.

The GPS is 
N50 57 53.6 
E1 50 36.2, 

Steve


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

1am in the morning... Definately the ferry car park..
Why complicate things by driving about. It's pretty safe and you will no doubt find several other vans there.

Not the quietest place but should allow you to get a few hours rest..


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi..and thanks everyone for all the replies and pm's.
So the ferry terminal it is ! and if we get any unwanted passengers who speak in a foreign tongue, you lot are getting the blame..(don't shout at me, i'm only having a larf)
Thanks
Paul


----------

